# Muffin Man Clone - steeping ruins it



## PsyCLown (18/10/16)

Hi all,

So I stumbled upon a Muffin Man clone a while back, tried it out and as a shake n vape it is super tasty! I love the cinnamon it has, however as it steeps the cinnamon disappears and I do not enjoy it afterwards.

I am not too sure why, not too sure how accurate the clone is either although it was quite popular on e-liquid-recipe's, this is the recipe:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/361461/muffin+man+clone%28spot+on%29

Seems as if the site is down at the moment (for me at least).

Perhaps someone here can assist me in changing it up a bit or offer some sort of advice to fix this.

Thanks!


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Add some Cinnamon concentrate and shake it up?


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

Andre said:


> Add some Cinnamon concentrate and shake it up?


I could always surely it would fade again after a while?

Is this perhaps a normal process with some juices?


----------



## NewOobY (19/10/16)

also I know that cinnamon sugar cookie hold the cinnamon for longer. Try it dude, I'm sure it will work.

So keep the recipe as-is just add like 1% or 2% cinnamon sugar cookie. Trust bro it will work. Further to that the cookie will add to the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

NewOobY said:


> also I know that cinnamon sugar cookie hold the cinnamon for longer. Try it dude, I'm sure it will work.
> 
> So keep the recipe as-is just add like 1% or 2% cinnamon sugar cookie. Trust bro it will work. Further to that the cookie will add to the flavour.


Thanks, I do not have any cinnamon sugar cookie but will try get and give it a go


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I could always surely it would fade again after a while?
> 
> Is this perhaps a normal process with some juices?


Yes, some flavours do fade (Strawberry Ripe, some Lemons, etc) and it does help to add some of the original concentrate again. Off course it will fade again if you leave it in the cupboard long enough. Secret is to vape it!

Some additions help to slow the fading. Like FA Aurora for Lemon flavours.

Another option is to do a pre-blend of the concentrates and from that make smaller quantities of the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

